# [Norwegian NR] Morten Arborg 8.68 3x3x3 avg5



## Shortey (Nov 18, 2014)

8.71, 8.49, 8.83, (9.70), (7.47)
Norwegian NR by 0.01, w00t!
Cube - Jonathan's MoYu AoLong


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 18, 2014)

Wat. You still cube?


----------



## Shortey (Nov 18, 2014)

Not a lot, just trying to get back into it


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Shortey (Nov 18, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Nice!



Arrigato Gai-sensei!


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2014)

Nice average. I loved the L perm on the fourth solve.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 18, 2014)

Shortey said:


> Not a lot, just trying to get back into it


Nice comeback, then. Gratulerer!


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 18, 2014)

nice efficient style! i'd love to think that this is what my turning will look like when im fast


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 18, 2014)

I loveit!


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 18, 2014)

First two solves were painful to watch :/

God average though.


----------

